# wood block under brake pedal when bleeding?



## SnowbrdrVW (Sep 2, 1999)

I read that you should put a wooden block under the brake pedal when bleeding the system so that your foot doesnt push all the way to the ground? Is this correct or does it not matter?


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: wood block under brake pedal when bleeding? (SnowbrdrVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I read that you should put a wooden block under the brake pedal when bleeding the system so that your foot doesnt push all the way to the ground? Is this correct or does it not matter? [HR][/HR]​Definitely true that you should not push the pedal all the way down. Don't push it much farther than you do in a hard stop. This is especially important if the system is old and hasn't had the fluid changed on regular 2 year (or less) intervals. Rust and corrosion can build up in the part of the master cylinder that you don't normally get to in your everyday driving. Pushing the piston (and piston seals especially) into that built up crap will often cut or grind away the rubber seal on the piston and you have to rebuild the master cylinder.
One way to make sure you don't push too far is to throw a scrap of 2x4 under the pedal. That prevents you from pushing the pedal all the way to the floor. I just push it about half way, like on a really hard stop, and don't push any further with my foot. After you ruin a couple of master cylinders, you will learn the importance of this.
BTW, If you can push it all the way to the *ground*, you need to fix the rusted out floor pan, too.


----------



## SnowbrdrVW (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: wood block under brake pedal when bleeding? (Racer_X)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, If you can push it all the way to the *ground*, you need to fix the rusted out floor pan, too.







[HR][/HR]​Hehe, veeerry funny








I changed my fluid about 8 months ago, and the car is a 2001 so I doubt anything is rusted. I'll find a piece of wood and throw it in there when I do bleed it, thanks!


----------



## vw'r'us (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: wood block under brake pedal when bleeding? (SnowbrdrVW)*

From what I've read, these pressure bleeders work like a charm and they're good for bleeding clutches as well (Passats, A4's, etc.), and they're available for USD$30-40.
http://www.motiveproducts.com









Or you can make one yourself.
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/misc24.shtml









Might as well add another link to this article:
http://www.bayarea02.com/techtips/brake_bleeder.html


----------

